# Ex' benefits



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

I was married for 17 years, had two sons. Divorced in 2004. I always made more than he did, as he was not ambitious about holding a job. My question is, I was told I could get a portion of his retirement, even though we are divorced. He has been driving truck since our divorce and he has remarried. Is this really something I could apply for? I don't want it to take away from HIS retirement income, and I was told it wouldn't, he would still get whatever it is he gets. Would his work company have to of had a retirement program in place? In that case, probably ought to just forget it because it's doubtful he has that. Certainly not going to ask HIM because he is a mean pig. My informants are co-workers, not actually SS staff.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

If it's SS yes you do. But I'm wondering if that reverse is also true, can he collect more on your work history.

The only way you'll know is talk to SS. It's relatively painless. If you call early enough in the day, leave a message someone from SS will call you back.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

it could back fire. he might be able to collect on your benefits.. proceed with caution..


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> it could back fire. he might be able to collect on your benefits.. proceed with caution..


There might not be any option because that is one of the questions asked when applying for SS, were you married before and for how long.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Hold onto his SS number. When you reach SS age you need to talk to your nearest SSA office, and see if you qualify for attaching his SS benefits.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

ET1 SS said:


> Hold onto his SS number. When you reach SS age you need to talk to your nearest SSA office, and see if you qualify for attaching his SS benefits.


Don't need the office, the phone or a computer is all that's needed these days. I signed up for my benefits online, hubs did his over the phone.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Unless otherwise noted in the divorce decree ypu dont ha e access to his work retirement benefits but herea the requirements for SS: 

Home
Retirement
Disability
Survivors
Calculators
*If You Are Divorced*
If you are divorced, but your marriage lasted 10 years or longer, you can receive benefits on your ex-spouse's record (even if they have remarried) if:


You are unmarried;
You are age 62 or older;
Your ex-spouse is entitled to Social Security retirement or disability benefits; and
The benefit you are entitled to receive based on your own work is less than the benefit you would receive based on your ex-spouse's work.
Your benefit as a divorced spouse is equal to one-half of your ex-spouse's full retirement amount (or disability benefit) if you start receiving benefits at your full retirement age. The benefits do not include any delayed retirement credits your ex-spouse may receive.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> it could back fire. he might be able to collect on your benefits.. proceed with caution..


I dont think he can because he remarried.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

1WomanFarm said:


> Is this really something I could apply for?


It varies depending on precise circumstances.
You should ask a lawyer or a Social Security representative to see what you could qualify for, if anything. Remarrying changes lots of the parameters.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

dmm1976 said:


> I dont think he can because he remarried.


You're right but what if he remarried and got divorced after ten years of marriage? Would he be able to collect from his first spouse if he was married over ten years to his second?

Crazy thoughts that pop in my head. 

I know you don't have the answer to that question but it's possible. I'd love to know what SS says about that. Because it is possible to be married to someone ten years, get divorced, remarry for ten years and get divorced again.


----------



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> it could back fire. he might be able to collect on your benefits.. proceed with caution..


Yikes! Maybe I'd better let that old dog lie......


----------



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

dmm1976 said:


> Unless otherwise noted in the divorce decree ypu dont ha e access to his work retirement benefits but herea the requirements for SS:
> 
> Home
> Retirement
> ...





dmm1976 said:


> Unless otherwise noted in the divorce decree ypu dont ha e access to his work retirement benefits but herea the requirements for SS:
> 
> Home
> Retirement
> ...


 Thank you! that was very informative!!


----------



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

dmm1976 said:


> Unless otherwise noted in the divorce decree ypu dont ha e access to his work retirement benefits but herea the requirements for SS:
> 
> Home
> Retirement
> ...


----------



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

thank you! that was very informative!


----------



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> it could back fire. he might be able to collect on your benefits.. proceed with caution..


Yikes! Better let that old dog lie.....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

odd


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

HDRider said:


> odd


It's done that to me twice in the past few days. If you delete the double, both disappear. Or wait, maybe that first one happened on the other CMG forum I visit. The doubling up did happen here for me today though. I suspected it might so I copied what I said before deleting the double.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

1WomanFarm said:


> Yikes! Better let that old dog lie.....


You can't, it's part of signing up for SS.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Crazy thoughts that pop in my head.


There's something about your post that's causing it to take up most of the page.
There's a huge blank space in the middle requiring lots of scrolling to get to the bottom..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> odd


No doubt.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's something about your post that's causing it to take up most of the page.
> There's a huge blank space in the middle requiring lots of scrolling to get to the bottom..


Have no clue how that happened. It's fixed now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

robin416 said:


> Have no clue how that happened. It's fixed now.


I think your "enter" key was stuck.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think your "enter" key was stuck.


Entirely possible. I'm noticing it's harder to get some keys to respond. I already planned on getting a new one this week.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

I think it was the space bar that did it. That's the biggest reason I've decided I need a new one, it doesn't work smoothly at all all of sudden.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When a divorced spouse collects additional spousal benefits, there is NO REDUCTION in the SS benefits that the other spouse is qualified to collect.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

If you put in more than he did it won't make a difference to you. You would draw against the higher payer. I supposedly could draw against my ex wife as her SS was more than mine, but I draw teacher retirement and can't draw more than I already draw on my own SS, which is a fraction of what I am entitled to, due to laws currently in place. I can only draw enough to pay my medicare payment and a bit of change put in my bank account monthly that is so small I don't even keep track of it in my register.


----------

